# dome light viper 5904V



## namyenruoj (May 24, 2009)

i installed this viper 5904V on my 1991 toyota celica. i got most of my functions done including the remote start except i can not make my dome light to come on after disarming the car. it say in the manual to use the Black/Yellow from the 24-pin connector but (once i connected to my Red/White car harness that turns on my dome light when you open the doors) my dome light gets dim and then i meter the Black/Yellow wire from the 24-pin i get -12v constant. i also want to use this rear defroster feature but i don't know how. thanks


----------



## jaggerwild (May 21, 2007)

namyenruoj said:


> i installed this viper 5904V on my 1991 toyota celica. i got most of my functions done including the remote start except i can not make my dome light to come on after disarming the car. it say in the manual to use the Black/Yellow from the 24-pin connector but (once i connected to my Red/White car harness that turns on my dome light when you open the doors) my dome light gets dim and then i meter the Black/Yellow wire from the 24-pin i get -12v constant. i also want to use this rear defroster feature but i don't know how. thanks


 Some cars have a negative dome light other have a positive, in that same harness you need to hook up a second wire weather it be pos or neg. Toys are negative I think. 
The install manual should tell you how to install n hook up the defroster, read the install manual again.


----------



## namyenruoj (May 24, 2009)

what do you mean a second wire?


----------



## jaggerwild (May 21, 2007)

namyenruoj said:


> what do you mean a second wire?


 One senses what the input is(positive or negative) the other wire will use what it senses to make the dome light serpervision either pos. or negative, you see?

Also the rear defroster need a signal(either or) usually near the window, do note that rear defrosters use a lot of power draw and can do damage if not fused properly!! Use a relay with a fuse to make sure you r safe, then trigger the defroster. Here is yer info i can get.
Credit the12volt.com

1990-93 Toyota Celica Alarm, Remote Starter, Keyless Entry Wiring Information
Constant 12V+	White Ignition Switch Harness 
Starter Black/White Ignition Switch Harness 
Ignition Blue/Red Ignition Switch Harness 
Ignition 2 Black/Orange Ignition Switch Harness 
Accessory Gray Ignition Switch Harness 
Tach White/Blue Or Black (-) at Diagnostic Connector or Igniter 
Brake Switch Green/White Brake Switch 
Trunk Pin Red/White (-) Trunk Light Hatch Back Works with Dome Light 
Parking Lights Dark Green Driver's Kick Panel 
Head Lamp Red/Yellow (-) Steering Column 
Hood Pin n/a 
Factory Disarm n/a 
Door Trigger Red/White (-) Driver's Kick Panel 
Door Lock Blue/Black (-) Driver's Kick Panel 
Door Unlock Blue (-) 
Horn Wire Green (-) Steering Column


----------



## namyenruoj (May 24, 2009)

i'm still confuse jaggerwild. viper 5904v for 1991 celica
still can not make my dome light to work. also my antenna led does not blink i have a steady dim blue light when it's armed. i need help. thanks


jaggerwild said:


> One senses what the input is(positive or negative) the other wire will use what it senses to make the dome light serpervision either pos. or negative, you see?
> 
> Also the rear defroster need a signal(either or) usually near the window, do note that rear defrosters use a lot of power draw and can do damage if not fused properly!! Use a relay with a fuse to make sure you r safe, then trigger the defroster. Here is yer info i can get.
> Credit the12volt.com
> ...


----------



## lcurle (Oct 5, 2008)

So you need to use a relay the gets a signal (+) from the unlock of your vehicle, see Output when unarmed and it will open the relay and allow your dome light to come on.


----------

